# Any tryhard gamers?



## NatesBaked (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey, I'm a competitive gamer with out competition. I'm tired of playing against teams of people when my team is a bunch of people who suck. lol. I hate losing. But anyways, i do keep chill even though i hate losing, and i love playing baked. so when i get my internet in my crib, anyone wanna maybe be competitive? my xbox live gt is in my gamertag. (putting it in my sig after this.)


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 24, 2013)

too bad it's xbox. We placed top 10 in the world this week in kill confirmed on ps3 today. Top 15 past 3 weeks... This is all out of an average of 25,000 clans


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

i dont console game for competitive and i dont know anyone who does, its all about computers if you want to game competitively


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Mar 24, 2013)

If you are as good as you say ,people will come to you, that's how it happens. step your game up and you will be deleting friend requests left and write until you find the good people


----------



## kinetic (Mar 24, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> If you are as good as you say ,people will come to you, that's how it happens. step your game up and you will be deleting friend requests left and write until you find the good people


My wife made me friend request gamertags that she thinks is Tom Hardy the actor.
Not really relative but yea.


----------



## millie (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> i dont console game for competitive and i dont know anyone who does, its all about computers if you want to game competitively


There are still a lot of titles on consoles which have amazing competitive teams/players. Although the player base is WAY smaller than pc games like league of legends and starcraft.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

millie said:


> There are still a lot of titles on consoles which have amazing competitive teams/players. Although the player base is WAY smaller than pc games like league of legends and starcraft.


I am still voting for computers for competitive gaming rather than console, and im not just strictly speaking lol,hon, or sc thats only 1 style of game.


----------



## millie (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> I am still voting for computers for competitive gaming rather than console, and im not just strictly speaking lol,hon, or sc thats only 1 style of game.


The competitive pc community is bigger yes but im saying there are a lot of very dedicated competitive console players and teams. Saying "its all about computers if you want to game competitively" is simply not true. Gears of war 1 came out in 2006 and the majority of the competitive community has been playing it since then. I would say 6-7 years of playing the same franchise competitively pretty damn competitive to me.


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

millie said:


> The competitive pc community is bigger yes but im saying there are a lot of very dedicated competitive console players and teams. Saying "its all about computers if you want to game competitively" is simply not true. Gears of war 1 came out in 2006 and the majority of the competitive community has been playing it since then. I would say 6-7 years of playing the same franchise competitively pretty damn competitive to me.


ok what i meant by "its alla bout computers" is , in my own personal outlook on it and opinion computer competitive gaming is far better than console.


----------



## millie (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> ok what i meant by "its alla bout computers" is , in my own personal outlook on it and opinion computer competitive gaming is far better than console.


i concur


----------

